# supercharged aba



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

i got a supercharger off of a mini coopers sumtime last year and could quite decide what i wanted to with it. finally i decided to go ahead and get some brackets made up for it. so far brackets are finished. next on my list is a header, some injectors,268/260 cam, adjustable cam gear, intercooler and piping. with this project i'm supercharging my aba without dropping the compression and running 12psi as starters.







/IMG] 


_Modified by krazykolour at 5:31 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

*Re: supercharged aba (krazykolour)*








/IMG] 







/IMG]


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: supercharged aba (krazykolour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazykolour* »_with this project i'm supercharging my aba *without* dropping the compression and running *12psi* as starters.


On an 02O at that....
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

have plans on beefing that dont worry.i have another 020 thats getting rebuild along with a arp bolt kit and lsd


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (krazykolour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazykolour* »_have plans on beefing that dont worry.i have another 020 thats getting rebuild along with a arp bolt kit and lsd

....I am not worried.
If you are going to invest money into an ARP bolt kit + LSD then find an 02A/02J Gearbox. Will save you headaches in the long run especially given your geographical location and the "shock" your gearbox will experience.


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

i would have to import it. how much money does a 02j cost out there?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazykolour* »_have plans on beefing that dont worry.i have another 020 thats getting rebuild along with a arp bolt kit and lsd


trust me.Aba turbo on 15 psi here.My 020 hate life even on a fresh 100% rebuild


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

dam. i came across a forum a time back were some guys were runnin 020 up to 250hp without probs. they said jus install the arp bolt kit and once you dont do any hard launches you'll be fine


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

you must drive according to 020 rules! 
you can get DSS axles that have way more torsion in them to reduce shock to the tranny, so they say, they cost $900 on average, I am trying them out, well see







hoping they work, could have done a tranny swap for the same cost!


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

$900 !!! i think i would do th tranny swap


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazykolour* »_dam. i came across a forum a time back were some guys were runnin 020 up to 250hp without probs. they said jus install the arp bolt kit and once you dont do any hard launches you'll be fine


That is true but being at that power level dailying my car.It hates life.You wear the diff bearings right outta the case


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

i never believe it was that bad. the most hp i'm lookin for is about 220hp max


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

I never had any problems with a 020 until I hit 300hp, and that's because I let some "A" hole drive it and he ripped 2ed out speed shifting


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

lol lol. ok ppl here we have living proof that a 020 could handle the power. what would be a good size exhaust to run with my setup?


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you should be fine with 2.5"
I really like how the SC sits in there, nice work
as for the transmission.. learn how to rebuild it, its not that hard


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

thnx man. 2.5" i was thinking that to but just wanted to be sure, what about injector size


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

450cc should cover you up to 250hp at 3 bar fuel pressure


----------



## twinscrewed (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: (Autoboost-tech)*

Right now Im running an 020 tranny with my ABA BBM lysholm stage 2(which is good for 12psi) and it seems to be holding up. Im not doing any hard launches and rolling into the throttle. 
My exhaust is a TT race header, no cat, with the VR 2.5in exhaust to Borla muffler......its definitely not quiet










_Modified by twinscrewed at 4:40 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

got any pics? post some pics sounds like a nice setup


----------



## twinscrewed (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

























This is my motor set-up...let me know if ya have any questions to parts I used etc.


----------



## Autoboost-tech (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: (twinscrewed)*

cold beer injection, nice! good for some extra fun!


----------



## shannonekermans (Oct 9, 2007)

stock comp. will it be ok with 12psi? just curious as i have a 1800 running 9-1 comp and the guy tunning my car says 9psi is all i can run.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

12 psi on a supercarger 8v is not going to get you 250 hp. I would bet on 180 ish whp. Aba's take a lot of boost to make power turbocharged, let alone supercharged. (supercharger dive loss) Either way though i bet it will be lots of fun!
For the O2O record i ran up to 17 psi. never had any problems. it does seem to have been rebuilt. you really only have to worry about the rivets in the diff.


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

17psi and this was on standard compression ? what is the specs of ur engine and how much hp were u puttin out. also what size intercooler were you using?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

No i had a head spacer with arp head studs. I would guess 250 at the wheels maybe? I was pretty quick. I had a really big front mount intercooler. To keep stock compression you would probably have to run a water/meth setup. I would not suggest stock compression and lots of boost. the ring lands in an ABA are kinda of a weak point so detonation doesn't go over so well lol...


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

250whp thats sweet, i think i'm gonna use the head spacer tho jus to be safe then, thnx for that tip. what management are you using ?


----------



## twinscrewed (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: (krazykolour)*

with my kit, im running a head spacer to drop the comp. to 9.0:1. I switched from obd1 to obd2 management due to the kit i sourced and used bbm's chip. Im not sure what hp Im making though.


----------



## irishgli (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

I'm doing 10psi on a stock ABA motor and 020 w/ sachs sport clutch, can't get too close to redline in 1st gear otherwise it slips when I go into second too quickly. Gearing in 020 is a major PITA with any kind of boost, run out of gears way before you run out of power.

_Modified by irishgli at 3:57 PM 4-21-2010_


_Modified by irishgli at 3:57 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i second the running out of gears!
umm at the time i was running digifant 2 but i seriously don't recommend it to anyone


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (irishgli)*

10psi on a stock aba. are u running a intercooler?


----------

